# blue veins-stretch marks



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

When (if ever) do the unsightly day glo blue veins on my breasts go away? DD is two weeks old, and they are still bright as ever. Also, when do the stretch marks start to fade? I didn't get any stretch marks on my belly at all, but somehow they're all over the bottoms of my breasts ( and they didn't even stretch that much!~)....


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

My stretch marks take about 9 months to fade to their permanent state. They never totally go away, but they get as light as they're going to get by 9 mos PP.

I actually love my bright blue veins! They look purty against my fair skin.







I joked with my DH that I look like some sort of lactating superhero. For me, how dark they are depends on how much my child is nursing. So as my kids eat more solid food and drink less milk and comfort-nurse less, my supply decreases, and so I don't need as much bloodflow to the breasts, so the veins fade. I think my breasts looked more "normal" after DS1 night-weaned. Right now DS2 still nurses often night and day and I still have fairly dark veins. Not as dark as during pregnancy and when he was a newborn, but they're definitely there.

At any rate, it's totally normal to see both dark veins and stretch marks at 2 weeks PP, and you'll probably see them for quite some time.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

I too love my day-glo blue veins! I have serious supply issues and had totally lost my bright blue veins. Since starting Domperidone, my supply is up and my veins are back!!!!!!

Seriously I don't know when they "should" go away, Sage is 11 months and as long as My supply stays good I will be thrilled to have the bright blue veins


----------



## sparkprincess (Sep 10, 2004)

I still have some at 22 months pp (still nursing). BUT, for me, I can tell that my stretch marks are still fading so don't worry if they aren't gone by 9, 12, 20, whatever, months. I think everyone is different. There's still hope!


----------



## LaceyTX (Mar 1, 2006)

Do the veins fade after breastfeeding is finished / baby weans for good? I don't mind them while I'm lactating, but when my baby stops nursing (he's 2 months, so quite a while from now), I don't think I'll want them anymore...


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

My only stretch marks are on my breasts, too. Weird, huh? I got them when DD was born 3+ years ago and they've definitely faded by now but I don't really remember when it happened.

The veins seem less prominent when I have a lower supply. "Lactating super hero" - I like that!


----------



## Girl In The Fire (Apr 6, 2005)

Someone who was a livestock judge once told me the cows that give the best and largest amounts of milk have the biggest veins in their udders.

My stretch marks took several months to fade, you are only 2 weeks pp dont worry your body will get back to normal eventually it just takes a little time


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaceyTX*
Do the veins fade after breastfeeding is finished / baby weans for good? I don't mind them while I'm lactating, but when my baby stops nursing (he's 2 months, so quite a while from now), I don't think I'll want them anymore...

This is just my experience, can't say what yours will be, but by the time I got pg with Reese (Griff was 20 mos old and still nursing about once a day) I wasn't noticing the veins any more. So I'm assuming that they'll disappear when the day comes when I'm not nursing or pregnant.

I've also never walked around town going "whoa! check out the veins on that woman over there!" so I suspect that a) other people don't notice them as much as you do even when they're day-glo, and/or b) most women do lose the prominent veins after weaning.


----------

